

What do you think about hackathons? - orijing
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-pros-and-cons-of-a-hackathon

======
vipivip
Expand your connections, learn, socialize...

------
MenaMena123
Just a social aspect to it, but can be good. meet someone or meet a new
employee-founder, recruit people.

